# Fallo desconocido en placa de video



## neofelipe (Jun 10, 2011)

buenos dias ni mproblema es el siguiente:
tengo una placa de video (9800GTX) la cual cuando enciendo el pc funciona por un lapso de tiempo (desde que enciendo el pc hasta un poco antes de que inicie windows) y luego se apaga y no tira señal de video pero el ventilador sigue andando pero al maximo, ya descarte problemas en el procesador y memorias ya que el led de estado de la targeta sigue en verde pero 

¿podria ser un condensador o alguna resistencia q  este causando problemas? porque a simple vista todos los condensadores (tiene 14) estan buenos

y lo otro podria ser un circuito en mal estado de la placa? y en esl caso que fuese  como podria comprobar la continuidad en cada circuito de la placa?

y bueno esa es la duda, cualquer problema acerca del tema disculpas de antemano porque es mi primer post


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 10, 2011)

Probá arrancándolo en modo seguro (F5 en el arranque), quizás funcione y el monitor no alcance a resolver la resolución con que está configurada la placa.


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 10, 2011)

nop, lamentablemente  no se debe a algun problema de software sino q de hardware porque en ese mismo tiempo puedo hacer varias cosas como iniciar windows, meterme a la bios e incluso botear en modo seguro como dices pero lo raro que la placa funciona sin ventilador, pasa el lapso de tiempo, se apaga y comienza a funcionar el ventilador al maximo...... creo que es problema del termostato de la placa

de todas maneras gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## BKAR (Jun 10, 2011)

Q? sin ventilador... tremendo juguete necesita enfriarse con el ventilador...


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 11, 2011)

jajajaj si pero revisando bien el ventilador sigue andando solo que de un modo silencioso, casi inperceptible, asi que tambien descarte problemas de temperatura. ahora solo me queda algun condensador o resistencia...
porfavor ayudenme que no quiero perder esta inversion tan grande de dinero..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 11, 2011)

Entrá en el BIOS y dejala un rato ahí, sigue apareciendo el video o desaparece?


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 11, 2011)

sip desaparece, es como un lapso de tiempo el que permanece encendida independiente de lo que haga
pero curiosamente el tiempo que permanece encendida es directamente proporcional al tiempo que no la use, ej pase 2 meses sin conectar la tarjeta y esta estubo encendida por casi una hora. por otra parte despues que fallo apage, encendi el pc y estubo encendido por 15 min y asi va acortandose el tiempo..

gracias por tu interes


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 11, 2011)

Otra duda: la placa madre, no tiene video incorporado? Si es así, probaste arrancar con ese video?


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 11, 2011)

jaajaj el video incorporado..... es una larga historia pero resumiendo:
si, antes de comprarame siquiera mi primera vga se me ocurrio flashear la bios para instalar windows 7,pero lo que consegui es que esta ya no tirara señal de video. asi que buscando en foros me di cuenta de que esto se solucionaba si ponia una vga externa, lo hice y me compre una 8600 gt yde ahi no he ocupado la interna,

bueno al presente: lo hice y no me tira señal, como que el computador queda en suspencion(los ventiladores andando normal pero no suena disco duro ni proce)

saludos.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2011)

Prueba la Tarjeta gráfica en otra PC, en la del vecino o en la del Amigo. Suena a que la Vcard ya dio lo que tenía que dar...


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 14, 2011)

yo tabmbien estoy pensando lo mismo pero quiero hacer todo lo posible para salvarla porque gaste una suma digamos importante para comprar esta vga, ademas he visto problemas similares en mobos que se  han resueltos cambiando los capacitores dañados y eso han salvado a los usuarios de comprarse denuevo una mobo.....
y bueno a tu consulta: ya la he probado en otro pc y tiene el mismo problema, con eso descarte problemas de voltaje de fuente de alimentacion

de todas maneras gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 19, 2011)

tengo otra duda: porfin me llego un tester q habia encargado y me puse a comprobar los capacitores, en una pagina decia que "tenia q poner el tester en opcion de ohmnimetro (para medir resistencias) y que me pusiera a leer los valores que daba, si este valor tendia a infinito el capacitor esta bueno, de lo contrario si se estanca en un valor esta malo"

bueno mi pregunta es: cuanto tiene que ser este valor para que tienda a infinito? con 20KΩ bastara? pq 3 me dieron asi y  4 me dieron exactamente 925Ω estancados, estarán malos o simplemente mera coincidencia? 

espero sus respuestas y de antemano gracias....


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 19, 2011)

Eso que comentas sirve de muy poco para comprobarlos. Yo te aconsejaría que utilizaras un capacímetro y además un medidor de ESR, pero si no quieres líos cámbialos TODOS directamente por nuevos. Son baratísimos y no merece la pena.


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 20, 2011)

ok entonces voy a comprarme los 14 nuevos.....
alguna sugerencia para sacarlos o ponerlos??

muchas gracias


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 20, 2011)

Pues sugerencia... que anotaras los valores de cada uno y le hicieras una foto a la placa antes de sacar los condensadores marcando cuál es cada cual, para saber luego cómo y dónde colocar los nuevos respetando la polaridad. Creo que aparte de saber soldar y rezarle a tu ángel de la guarda, poco más se necesita.


----------



## djwash (Jun 20, 2011)

A usar el buscador...
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/470231/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/fallas-condensadores-placa-base-2266/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/capacitores-reventados-placa-video-40910/

Bye


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 20, 2011)

Sube algunas fotos de tu tarjeta de video


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 21, 2011)

esta es mi placa







son los condensadores plateados de la derecha, segun esta pagina:

http://http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Formas_de_probar_un_capacitor

lo hice con el metodo del multimetro y las 2 filas de condensadores de la derecha se estancaron en 925Ω mientras que los 4 de arriba tendian a infinito (20KΩ y seguían creciendo), cabe decir que los medí en 4 oportunidades dejando que se descarguen y descarte cualquier error al tratar de medir....

gracias a todos por su interés en mi problema


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 21, 2011)

neofelipe dijo:


> esta es mi placa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola amigo como estas? mira te comento, para medir condensadores tienes que utilizar un capacímetro como mínimo , tienes que sacarlos y medirlos por fuera descargados, si lo mides en la placa te va a dar tantos errores en medida que cuantos ciclos tiene el capacímetro.

Viendo la gráfica, antes que nada prueba en otro PC , si no enciende o da pitidos de error , significa que es la gráfica, en caso que encienda puede ser el puerto o controlador de la placa madre.

En caso que sea error la gráfica, y deseas cambiar los condensadores, que sepas que esos condensadores son de tipo SMD, para cambiar o reemplazar condensadores de este tipo hay que tener un soldador fino con estaño fino y mucha paciencia (si nunca has reemplazado o has realizado soldaduras en una placa te aconsejo que antes de meterle mano , búscate algo para ensayar , porque como se te levante una pista o se te queme te vas a acordar de NVIDIA ) 

Yo realmente , he reparado varias y otras no, yo aparte de revisarlas bien bien bien , utilizo el sistema de repasado de aire caliente, que consiste en , envolver lo plastico en    papel de aluminio y forrar todo lo que puede sufrir quemaduras graves, cojo un de-capador (si es posible regulable en calor) y le voy dando calor en círculos, tanto encima del procesador y componentes, ( cuidado con el calor dado, y siempre en círculos o lineal , nunca te pares encima de la placa ).

Si te sirve de consuelo y para la gente que tenga los mismo problemas con las Xbox , con este método he conseguido reparar el típico problema de la muerte de las 3 luces rojas.

Aquí te dejo un vídeo de un caso parecido y reparado según el usuario del vídeo : 




Aquí otro método pero sin probar ni nada por mi porque lo veo algo exagerado , pero como ultimo caso que no funcione no esta mal probar... ''' *al horno amigos* '''  




Que tengas mucha suerte amigo¡¡ cuídate, cualquier duda este es tu foro ¡¡

*NOTA: Esta explicación es de forma info técnica  para los usuarios, no me asumo la responsabilidad de daños por un mal uso o no tener conocimiento técnico  en estas reparaciones.*


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 21, 2011)

antes que nada gracias por tu dedicación a la respuesta

pero ya he horneado varias placas (incluso una mobo) y te comento que sirven para arreglar los artifacts producidos por el exceso de calor que produce la gpu ya que este aumento de temperatura suelta y deforma las soldaduras.

y creo que voy a cambiar los capacitores porque es lo único que me queda, ademas tengo una teoría: 
al estar los capacitores "malos" estos no cargan mucho voltaje y por ley de ohm la intensidad sube, por lo tanto por efecto joule calienta demasiado ese circuito y salta la protección de t° de la placa, eso explicaría porque el ventilador salta al máximo (si hablo muchas tonterías discúlpenme)

otra duda estos son de 180micro-faradios a 16V pero en la tienda hay (los mas cercanos) de 220micro-faradios a 25V, me servirán?

saludos!!


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola amigo de nuevo, yo realmente no le pongo mucha importancia el voltaje, siempre y cuando supere o iguale al que trae de fabrica, pero si le pongo mucha importancia a su valor, si fuera una fuente de alimentación o similar posiblemente no tengas problemas, pero en temas de sonido o vídeo, puede variarte mucho en temas de frecuencia o estabilidad. yo como mucho le pondria unos de 200uf pero de todas formas esos 20uf de mas ... no me convence , deberías buscarlos en otra tienda o que esa tienda te los mande a pedir como los de fabrica.

Un saludo amigo.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 23, 2011)

Y yo me pregunto una cosa: ¿Qué pasó con el disipador del chip? No lo veo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto una cosa: ¿Qué pasó con el disipador del chip? No lo veo.



Se lo quitó para tomar la respectiva foto.

Recomendaría que consiguiera a toda consta condensadores con temperatura de funcionamiento de 105ºC. Además de resistir el calor, por lo regular tienen mejores características en circuitos de alta frecuencia.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 23, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se lo quitó para tomar la respectiva foto.
> 
> Recomendaría que consiguiera a toda consta condensadores con temperatura de funcionamiento de 105ºC. Además de resistir el calor, por lo regular tienen mejores características en circuitos de alta frecuencia.



Un buen dato , así no tendrías futuros problemas.


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 23, 2011)

me dijieron en la tienda que los condensadores de valores mas altos son mas resistentes a destruirse o a reventarse, siempre y cuando vijile muy bien la polaridad, asique parece que me voy a comprar los de 220 a 25 V mañana y el sabado lo instalo ya que me va a llegar un cautin especial (en forma de punta) porque las soldaduras son muy pequeñas

pd: ya me fije la t° de los condensadores: son de -40° a 105°

adios y muchas gracias por los consejos, de ahi les digo como me fue


----------



## neofelipe (Jun 27, 2011)

bueno les cuento solde los 14 condensadores y la placa sige con el mismo problema.. eso quiere decir  que almenos solde bien los condensadores, no obstante empezo con artifacts por lo que voy a tener que  hornearla.... 
pero lo que me llamo la atencion es que cuando el ventilador salta al maximo empieza a tirar aire muy caliente por lo que estoy pensando que es un integrado que murio, asi que esta semana le echo un vistaso en infrarrojo.

saludos!!


----------



## neofelipe (Jul 3, 2011)

yap cuando la vi en infrarrojo al encender el pc la temperatura de la gpu empezo a subir rapidamente, hasta los 100° y luego se apaga, asi que parece que es porque el chip se calienta mucho y salta la proteccion de la placa, he aqui la imagen de la placa 2 segundos despues que se apagara

recordando creo que la overclocke con el riva tuner, lo que me da para pensar: que pasaria si flasheo la bios para resetear los clocks de la memeoria y el procesador? y lo mas importante: como lo hago?


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

neofelipe dijo:


> buenos dias ni mproblema es el siguiente:
> tengo una placa de video (9800GTX) la cual cuando enciendo el pc funciona por un lapso de tiempo (desde que enciendo el pc hasta un poco antes de que inicie windows) y luego se apaga y no tira señal de video pero el ventilador sigue andando pero al maximo, ya descarte problemas en el procesador y memorias ya que el led de estado de la targeta sigue en verde pero
> 
> ¿podria ser un condensador o alguna resistencia q  este causando problemas? porque a simple vista todos los condensadores (tiene 14) estan buenos
> ...






neofelipe dijo:


> jaajaj el video incorporado..... es una larga historia pero resumiendo:
> si, antes de comprarame siquiera mi primera vga se me ocurrio flashear la bios para instalar windows 7,pero lo que consegui es que esta ya no tirara señal de video. asi que buscando en foros me di cuenta de que esto se solucionaba si ponia una vga externa, lo hice y me compre una 8600 gt yde ahi no he ocupado la interna,
> 
> bueno al presente: lo hice y no me tira señal, como que el computador queda en suspencion(los ventiladores andando normal pero no suena disco duro ni proce)
> ...



Neofelipe, Al final, leyendo tu post, veo que no estás muy seguro del modelo de placa que tenés (lo marqué en rojo, de 2 post tuyos). 
Te comento, que son MUY distintas esas placas, al ser, la primera, de ALTA GAMA, y la segunda NO. Por lo que se infiere distintas posibilidades de soportar el Over Clock. Si le mandáste OC sin siquiera probar hasta establecer la velocidad justa, y "le diste fruta", seguramente el núcleo murió. Más si es la 8600gt, por su característica de ser de menor gama. No creo que sean los capacitores, ya que mostraste la foto de la temperatura en infrarrojos, y está claro como aumenta la T° sobre el núcleo en pocos segundos. Por qué no probás con una buena pasta térmica sobre el mismo, (no la de 3 pesos que trae 1ml. comprá una buena), y con el gabinete abierto, la prendés en modo seguro y seteás la placa en NO Overclock. La placa 9800gtx necesita alrededor de 150 watt para funcionar cómodamente subiendole la velocidad del reloj. Nvidia especifica 22 A en la rama de 12V. Si no tenés una fuente DECENTE, es muy probable que no funcione. Y con decente, me refiero a una ThermalTake de 450w por lo menos para ese modelo de placa. (No una china de 600w, porque no son capaces de entregar ni la mitad de esa potencia).
Cuando la resetees, y que funcione, te recomiendo, que la vendas, y te tires por una Ati 5770, que consume bastante menos.

Saludos, y suerte-
Agustín.


----------



## Naders150 (Jul 3, 2011)

amigo si no estoy mal el rivaturner carga la frecuencia después de iniciar windows, asi que si solo la overclockeaste con ese programa busca el daño por otro lado


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 4, 2011)

Coincido totalmente con Agucasta. Si la fuente de alimentación no tiene suficiente potencia para manejar esa tarjeta, se te irá abajo el voltaje que entrega, y por tanto la tarjeta de vídeo consumirá más corriente y por eso se calienta tanto. Mucho ojo con lo que se le conecta a una placa base, porque los consumos son importantísimos y te pueden echar abajo la fuente. Si la fuente te viene justa en potencia, simplemente con conectar otro disco duro (además del principal) ya irá saturada y lo vas a notar simplemente poniendo la mano en la salida del ventilador: será algo así como un aire "sahariano"...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 4, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Neofelipe, Al final, leyendo tu post, veo que no estás muy seguro del modelo de placa que tenés (lo marqué en rojo, de 2 post tuyos).
> Te comento, que son MUY distintas esas placas, al ser, la primera, de ALTA GAMA, y la segunda NO. Por lo que se infiere distintas posibilidades de soportar el Over Clock. Si le mandáste OC sin siquiera probar hasta establecer la velocidad justa, y "le diste fruta", seguramente el núcleo murió. Más si es la 8600gt, por su característica de ser de menor gama. No creo que sean los capacitores, ya que mostraste la foto de la temperatura en infrarrojos, y está claro como aumenta la T° sobre el núcleo en pocos segundos. Por qué no probás con una buena pasta térmica sobre el mismo, (no la de 3 pesos que trae 1ml. comprá una buena), y con el gabinete abierto, la prendés en modo seguro y seteás la placa en NO Overclock. La placa 9800gtx necesita alrededor de 150 watt para funcionar cómodamente subiendole la velocidad del reloj. Nvidia especifica 22 A en la rama de 12V. Si no tenés una fuente DECENTE, es muy probable que no funcione. Y con decente, me refiero a una ThermalTake de 450w por lo menos para ese modelo de placa. (No una china de 600w, porque no son capaces de entregar ni la mitad de esa potencia).
> Cuando la resetees, y que funcione, te recomiendo, que la vendas, y te tires por una Ati 5770, que consume bastante menos.
> 
> ...




 +1

Tuve la suerte de probar la HD5770 en mi cacharro y de verdad que es una tarjeta con bastante poder. Además de que trabaja Fria y no consume mucho.


----------



## neofelipe (Jul 4, 2011)

antes que nada Agucasta la 8600  gt era mi primera vga puesto que me habia cargado la bios  y la unica manera de solucionarlo era comprandome una placa de video, de ahi pase a la 9800 gtx

lo otro tengo en el pc un invento, tengo 2 fuentes de poder chinas (o marcas raras) en el pc, una de 450 y la otra de 300; la de 450 le da poder a todo el pc y al parecer esta bien (no se apaga y no se calienta) y la de 300 prende solamente la vga y tampoco presenta problemas, pero lo inusual es que aun estando en la bios la placa se va a 100°

y lo otro sera tan importante lo de la pasta termica? osea, elevara la cantidad de energia disipada por la placa? porque si es asi me compro la mas cara ahora (es para lo unico que me alcanza ahora) y que marcas recomiendan?

saludos y gracias por su interes!!


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 4, 2011)

neofelipe dijo:


> en el pc un invento, tengo 2 fuentes de poder chinas (o marcas raras) en el pc, una de 450 y la otra de 300; la de 450 le da poder a todo el pc y al parecer esta bien (no se apaga y no se calienta) y la de 300 prende solamente la vga y tampoco presenta problemas, pero lo inusual es que aun estando en la bios la placa se va a 100°


Bueno, una solución atípica para darle poder a la VGA . No sé qué tan bueno sea tu método CrossFire de fuentes , pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que esa no es la mejor solución. Muchas veces las fuentes sencillamente *no sirven*. Aunque veas que larga 12V, 5V, etc etc, y su voltaje no cae, los núcleos no aguantan el paso de corriente como te dicen los mismos chinos. Una fuente de 600w china, barata, por más fan de 8" que tenga, no los entrega. Estaría como mucho, en 450w continuos que es lo mismo que decir "reales".
O sea, calculá vos, que tenés una china de 300w para la vga, con suerte, tenés 200W para alimentarla. "Y" (porque tengo muchas más "y´s") además, fuentes atx de 300W hace mucho que no veo. (Tal vez sea AT??) posiblemente si es vieja, ya no es capaz de suministrar ni 2 watt. Por lo que es obvio, como dice nuestro compañero:



JotaEle dijo:


> Si la fuente de alimentación no tiene suficiente potencia para manejar esa tarjeta, se te irá abajo el voltaje que entrega, y por tanto la tarjeta de vídeo consumirá más corriente y por eso se calienta tanto.



Conclusión: No da el hecho de escatimar en poder (fuente) para hacer andar "esa" placa, que si bien no es tan buena ni actual, lo fue en su momento. Es doloroso tener que pagar un 50% de lo que vale la VGA en una fuente ThermalTake, sí que jode, pero es la única forma de hacerla andar bien.
Si tenés posibilidad de probar *bien* la VGA en una *buena* fuente, arreglaste el problema. Si probás en más fuentes que no se corresponden, vas a quemar el núcleo, o el resto de los componentes. (insisto: los capacitores, para que se quemen, tienen que hacer cortocircuito, o tener una suba de tensión, que por lo general se hinchan, o hasta explotan, dejando un olor muy feo).

Y con lo otro..


neofelipe dijo:


> y lo otro sera tan importante lo de la pasta termica? osea, elevara la cantidad de energia disipada por la placa? porque si es asi me compro la mas cara ahora (es para lo único que me alcanza ahora) y que marcas recomiendan?



Parece que te gusta lastimar tu GeForce. Está bien que ni se acerca a la Ati, pero no es para que la mates así! Es OBVIO que es TAN (y más) importante el uso de pasta térmica. Sin ella, el aluminio del disipador, toca en forma despareja, y no se llega a hacer el traspaso térmico del núcleo al mismo disipador. Al poner la grasa, estos quedan bien parejitos, y se hace efectiva la disipación.

Marcas, nunca usé de verdad una cara, porque nunca tuve problemas de estos, pero ví unas muy "lindas" lol que vienen en jeringa, con tapita, con un coeficiente K (conductividad térmica) alto, lo que mejora el rendimiento. Son "ARTIC SILVER", y cuestan 5 dólares (21 pesos ARG).

Espero que tu VGA no esté dañada, y que la puedas recuperar. Saludos!


----------



## neofelipe (Jul 4, 2011)

> Si tenés posibilidad de probar bien la VGA en una buena fuente, arreglaste el problema



de hecho la probe con un amigo que tiene una fuente termaltake de 800W reales (algo cara) y tubo el mismo problema 
jajajaj ademas lo reconosco es bien rara la solucion de darle poder a la vga pero a falta de dinero.......
ademas no creo que haya muerto el procesador porque el led de estado de la placa sige verde y he visto cuando mueren o les falta poder el led se pone rojo

saludos!


----------

